# Fishing rod repair??



## jtn (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm looking for some information from anyone that knows where I can get my G Loomis jigging rod fixed. The tip broke off and all the replacement tips are way too big. Any help would be very apreciated.

Thank You


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

Where are you located??


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Justo (Aug 14, 2012)

They have a lifetime warranty (life time of rod).
Go to there website, they have all the details on warranties.


----------



## Eyefull (Dec 1, 2009)

If your near Saginaw, PM me, I probably have them in my shop, if not, I can get you one in a couple days.


----------



## jtn (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you, but no where near Saginaw. Sure hate to send it in. Probably cost me $50.00 just to get it there. That rod is pretty worth it to me. Who am I kidding, I'll spend more than that if I had to.


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

I have a good guy on Lake St Clair - Anchor Bay Outfitters (248) 444 5640


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jtn (Feb 4, 2013)

Locatd in sterling Heights. I'm always around Lake st clair ice fishing. Do you know any place around me that would do a good job?

Thanks


----------



## jtn (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you very much. I will give him a call. I love this site.


----------



## grateful fisherman (Nov 4, 2009)

No problem. Give that # a call, his name is Chris.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jtn (Feb 4, 2013)

I ended up calling G Loomis. I told them that I've had that rod for about 10years and he told me I was out of luck with the waranty. They just are not the same since Shimano took over.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

they make tip tops really small try to find the size of it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

What size is it?


----------



## B1g daddy of 3 (Jul 1, 2011)

For the amount of money G. Loomis wants for a rod they should have a lifetime warrenty. Its a load of crap that its not coverd, sounds like shimano is milkin the name for every penny they can get.


----------



## jtn (Feb 4, 2013)

I think I will call back and do some crying. Better yet I will have my wife call and do some bitching. That always seems to get things done around my house.


----------



## salmonsteel97 (Nov 18, 2012)

jtn said:


> I think I will call back and do some crying. Better yet I will have my wife call and do some bitching. That always seems to get things done around my house.


thats funny and true lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## yakima (Jan 28, 2012)

Love the Fenwick logo. Just bought a bunch of Fenwick rod blanks for tying. If you would like to buy some graphite boat rod blanks I got 2 HMG one piece 7 footers, and 5 Fenglass one piece 7 footers. Real cool blanks, just nothing I need is all. Not a boat fisherman. One of a kind blanks. Probably over 10-12 years old. Had to buy them for the fly rod blanks that I wanted.


----------



## yakima (Jan 28, 2012)

jtn, when you say tip, what are you referring to. The tip top (at the very end of the rod) or the top half of a 2 piece rod, and if so, at what number guide did it break.


----------



## jtn (Feb 4, 2013)

yakima said:


> jtn, when you say tip, what are you referring to. The tip top (at the very end of the rod) or the top half of a 2 piece rod, and if so, at what number guide did it break.


The tip top first guide. It is a one piece rod. I am going to call G Loomis again and do some serious complaining. Maybe they will fix it. It is my 2nd rod I bought from them, you would think they might cover it. Who knows?

Yakima, PM me about those blanks you have. I may be interested. 

Thank You.


----------

